# New Trapper in the Grand Forks area



## lonewolfmcq (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi there. I going to try out trapping for the first time this season and was wondering if I could pick everyone's brain for some info and opinions. First a little backstory on me so you guys get to know me some. I am orginially from Wisconsin and spent a lot of the time in the outdoors there. I've been here for school for the last few years. The outdoors here is a little bit different and I'm still getting used to it and learning. Anyway I'm looking to get into trapping for the first time this season as a hobby and was wondering if anyone had any advice on where to go in the Grand Forks area (not to far away from there I'm a poor college student) for trapping. Any specific places you would recommend? Especially public land and PLOTS land as I don't want to trespass of course. I took trapper's education this summer in Wisconsin (a 2 day course 8 hours each day) and so far own some Duke Dog Proof traps, a few #110 Conibears and a Muskrat Colony trap. So I'm going to start out looking for **** and muskrats. I have read the rules and regulations. I am just looking for some advice on where to start out in the area to get my feet wet and start learning. If anyone has any advice on that or anything else feel free to let me know. Thanks!


----------



## ksfowler166 (Oct 2, 2011)

I would try this forum. http://www.trapperman.com/forum/ubbthre ... um_summary


----------



## SpittinCarnage (Mar 21, 2013)

The Red River bottom is the best place in the area. Easy to access with plenty of **** an rats to be had.


----------

